# duda con coneccion de parlantes serie paralelo



## juanfrancosorin (Sep 17, 2009)

hola les comento que tengo un equipo de audio stereo de 120watts reales por canal y dispongo de 4 parlantes ( 2 son bafles de 100watts 8 ohms que tienen tweter medio y woffer , otros 2 son cajas con1 subwoofer de 4ohms 80 watts cada caja y el 5to es una columna de 250watts  8 ohms que tiene la bocina y 2 terribles woofers).
queria saber como me recomiendan hacer la conexión.
yo habia pensado en poner en un canal el de 250watts  y en el otro hacer un paralelo de una columna con una caja subwoofer y ponerlo en serie con otra columna y caja subwoofer tambien en paralelo dando como resultante una impedancia de 8 ohms).
ustedes que dicen sobre mi conexión?, tambien estaba pensando que si los bafles tienen divisores de frec  la señal no va a llegar igual al otro par de bafles en paralelo. haber que dicen ustedes.
saludos y gracias


----------



## hellfull (Sep 18, 2009)

de los 2 primeros que dices,pon un subwoofer y un bafle en paralelo por canal.

la columna si solo tienes una,no te merece la pena ponerla.si tuvieras 2 ya seria otra cosa.


----------

